# black finned shark catfish sitting on his belly??



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

so iv had this black finned shark/catfish for about 2 months or so and he just started lately doing this, he is swimming around like normal for about 5 minutes and then he will sit on his belly for about 20 seconds or so (always in the same spot) and then he will get up and start the cycle again. im not super worried about it cuz he is very healthy but if anybody knows thatd be great thanks


----------

